# Hohm Slice Limited Edition



## ReaperRXi (8/3/17)

Hi Guys,

Does anyone know who has stock of the Hohm Slice Ltd Edition?
Vape Cartel seems to be stocked out for quite some time now, not sure when they will be getting stock.
Sir Vape has stock but read somewhere that it might be stock from the first batch where the paint is flaky and peels easy.

Any and all feedback will be appreciated.


----------



## Stosta (8/3/17)

ReaperRXi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Does anyone know who has stock of the Hohm Slice Ltd Edition?
> Vape Cartel seems to be stocked out for quite some time now, not sure when they will be getting stock.
> ...


Maybe the guys @Sir Vape or @BigGuy can confirm which batch they have. I seem to recall them being re-stocked at some point in time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (8/3/17)

Yes we have black and red https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/...ch-includes-26650-battery?variant=26555541507

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ReaperRXi (8/3/17)

Sir Vape said:


> Yes we have black and red https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/...ch-includes-26650-battery?variant=26555541507


Thanks for the reply.
Is this still from the first batch that you guys got?
I heard that the paint peeled on the first batch of hohm slice mods.
What's the chance of you getting stock of the blue?


----------

